
What that Facebook quiz is doing to your privacy - bb101
http://www.watoday.com.au/good-weekend/what-that-facebook-quiz-is-doing-to-your-privacy-20170706-gx5zvj.html
======
bb101
"Nix [Cambridge Analytica] has frequently talked about the number of
individual data-points Cambridge holds on people: factual, attitudinal and
behavioural. "We have somewhere close to four or five thousand data points on
every adult in the US," he told a summit in New York last year."

"Think about that for a moment: 5000 data-points on about 220 million
Americans. Name, gender, birth year, postal code and email are just five items
we all commonly supply. Nix claims CA has around 4995 other pieces of
information about most American adults."

